# Kindle Fire sales since introduction



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

The Wall Street Journal states that Kindle Fire sales to date are approximately 6,000,000 units sold.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Over $1 billion dollars. Not a bad beginning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link, jbc?

In addition, the Fires are money makers for Amazon...according to this, add-on sales from Amazon per Fire are $100...

http://allthingsd.com/20120119/kindle-fires-revenue-starts-flowing-after-the-sale/

Betsy


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

The add on sales of $100 per Fire seems to me to be on the low side as far as my own experience has been...

When I need something now that I can wait a few days for I always check out amazon...put in my search object limit the search for Prime eligible items and see what comes up....

Just yesterday I ordered a printer scanner a Dew shield for one of my telescopes and 3 pks of charcoal coffee filters for the coffee pot ..
All free and all with free shipping since I  used some of my Bonus points on my Amazon card 

If anyone would have told me I ordered Coffee Filters via the web I would not have believed them a few months ago...Now I do a lot of that kind of shopping just saves me time 

Bob G


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually I do have a link, however I am afraid to post it, since the WSJ limits 95% of its content to subscribers of which I have joined recently so I am afraid of breaking the rules there.  This is the whole one page article boiled down into one statement.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

That's a lot of units moved.  Kudos, Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> Actually I do have a link, however I am afraid to post it, since the WSJ limits 95% of its content to subscribers of which I have joined recently so I am afraid of breaking the rules there. This is the whole one page article boiled down into one statement.


Posting a link won't break the WSJ rules as it will ask for a logon if one is required...but will allow people the option of signing up for the free trial to read it...


Betsy


----------



## cpinckley (Jan 15, 2012)

I would love to see ALL the stats on kindle.

How many total kindle are in circulation?

What does everyone think about Amazon Prime and book lending? 
_(Go here for the Prime Lending discussion, thanks. --Betsy)_

CP


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bob327 said:


> *The add on sales of $100 per Fire seems to me to be on the low side as far as my own experience has been...
> *
> When I need something now that I can wait a few days for I always check out amazon...put in my search object limit the search for Prime eligible items and see what comes up....
> 
> ...


When they are talking about add on sales I think they are probably talking about video, book and app purchases, not items purchased from the main website.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, if you read the link I posted, it does include that...

http://allthingsd.com/20120119/kindle-fires-revenue-starts-flowing-after-the-sale/


> How are Fire owners spending that money? Mostly on e-books. According to Sandler's survey, 80 percent of Fire owners have purchased e-books, and 58 percent of those bought more than three of them within the first 60 days of ownership. Sandler figures that means the typical Fire owner will buy five e-books per quarter, generating about $15 net per quarter for Amazon (assuming an e-book ASP of $10).
> 
> Making up the remainder of that $136 sum? Apps, mostly. Two-thirds of the Fire owners Sandler surveyed had purchased at least one app. And 41 percent of those claimed to have purchased three or more. Sandler estimates that the typical Fire owner will purchase three apps per quarter, generating another $9 for Amazon.
> 
> Add to that video-on-demand buys and *incremental purchases of physical goods,* and you reach $136. Which isn't bad at all, particularly if you're multiplying it by the three million to four million Fires that Sandler expects Amazon to sell in its fourth quarter.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to split out the Prime discussion, thanks for understanding...

Go here for the Kindle Prime lending discussion...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,101417.0.html

Betsy


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Bob327 said:


> The add on sales of $100 per Fire seems to me to be on the low side as far as my own experience has been...
> 
> When I need something now that I can wait a few days for I always check out amazon...put in my search object limit the search for Prime eligible items and see what comes up....
> 
> ...


I counter act that though, having spent $0.00 because of my Fire. I already had Netflix, I own my own music, I get all of my apps for free (via the market or by sideloading them after getting them for free from other markets).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I would say that my spending habits haven't changed since getting the Fire...so it would be curious to know if Amazon "normalized" expenditures by long time Prime members who bought Fires.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I read something yesterday, somewhere (ha) that implied that Fire users were buying more apps that other android tablet users. I found that interesting - seems to indicate a different type of buyer/user. This is good for the users because I know that app purchases have been an issue for developers, the more you buy, the more they are inclined to write!

I decided to go back to school last week, so hey, I have me some free student prime.... I shall have to see if my depending habits change because of it! LOL!! (that said, I don't get to use ebooks and the schools online class software isn't compatible with my iPad.... Back to the desktop I go... But I think I'm going to get a MB Air...)


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I read something yesterday, somewhere (ha) that implied that Fire users were buying more apps that other android tablet users. I found that interesting - seems to indicate a different type of buyer/user. This is good for the users because I know that app purchases have been an issue for developers, the more you buy, the more they are inclined to write!


I can totally see that. On the Android side, I think a lot of non-Fire tablet sales were from people who already own Android devices. If you already own an Android device, you can install apps that have already been purchased onto the tablet, so it doesn't generate another app sale. I know when I got my gTablet, a lot of the apps I use already worked on it. There were a few tablet apps I purchased, but the bulk of the apps I have were already purchased on my phone.

I think the Fire opened up the market to a lot of people who hadn't delved into Android devices yet, especially tablets. The high volume would definitely increase app sales. Since the Fire was also made as a media device, it is also tailored towards purchasing videos, books, and such.


----------

